# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch liên tuyến Malaysia - Singapore

## Golden Tours

*Chương trình tham quan du lịch Malaysia – Singapore*

* KUALA LUMPUR – GENTING – MALACCA – SINGAPORE    * 
* 6 ngày – 5 đêm    * 
*Khởi hành 14/06/2014*
 


*Du lịch liên tuyến Malaysia – Singapore là hành trình sạch và xanh mà du khách không thể bỏ qua trong kế hoạch du lịch của mình. Du khách sẽ khám phá* thủ đô *Kuala Lumpur* nhộn nhịp với toà Tháp đôi Petronas nổi tiếng thế giới, cũng như thành phố di sản *Mallaca* yên bình, cổ kính. Chỉ mất 3h đi xe, du khách sẽ đến với đất nước *Sư Tử Biển**Singapore* và thưởng ngoạn đảo Sentosa với nhiều trò chơi hấp dẫn, vườn chim Jurong, các cửa hàng shopping và điện tử tấp nập…

*NGÀY 1: TP. HCM – KUALA LUMPUR(Ăn trưa, tối)*
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay TSN đáp chuyến bay đi thủ đô Kuala Lumpur – Malaysia. Đến Kuala Lumpur, xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tham quan thành phố mới Putra Jaya:*      ·*_Cung điện Hoàng Gia, Tượng đài chiến thắng, Quảng trường độc lập_
*      ·*_Chụp hình và mua sắm tại Tháp đôi Petronas_, tòa nhà cao nhất thế giới khi đo từ tầng trệt lên đến đỉnh cao nhất của tháp trước khi bị Taipei 101 qua mặt về chiều cao vào ngày 17 tháng 10 năm 2003. Tòa tháp đôi này hiện nay là tòa tháp đôi cao nhất thế giới.* ·*_Chùa Bà Thiên Hậu_
Ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi ở Kuala Lumpur


*NGÀY 2: KUALA LUMPUR – GENTING – KUALA LUMPUR* (Ăn ba bữa)
Ăn sáng trong khách sạn. Khởi hành lên cao nguyên Genting – với độ cao hơn 2000m so với mực nước biển, Genting có khí hậu mát mẻ quanh năm và là khu vui chơi giải trí với hệ thống casino lớn nhất Châu Á. Trên đường đi đoàn ghé mua sắm tại:*     ·*_Cửa hàng chocolate, cửa hàng miễn thuế, trung tâm vàng bạc đá quý._
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Đến Genting, Quý khách tự do thử vận may tại casino.
Vào buổi chiều, trở về Kuala Lumpur. Tham quan:*     ·* _Động Batu_ nằm ở phía Bắc, động Batu cách thủ đô Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia) khoảng 13km, được coi là điểm đến không thể thiếu của khách du lịch. Batu là một động đá vôi được một thương nhân người Ấn tên là Thambusami tìm ra vào đầu thế kỷ thứ XIX.

_Động Batu_Ăn tối, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.


*NGÀY 3: KUALA KUMPUR  – MALACCA (Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Di chuyển đi Malacca. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tham quan:*     ·* _Pháo đài cổ, đền Cheng Hoon, khu phố cổ, nhà thờ Thánh Paul_

_Nhà thờ Thánh Paul Malacca_*     ·* _Tự do mua sắm các sản vật địa phương._
Ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ đêm ở Malacca


*NGÀY 4: MALACCA – SINGAPORE* (Ăn ba bữa)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng.
Xe đưa đoàn đi Singapore - được mệnh danh là con rồng và là thành phố sạch nhất Châu Á, nơi bạn khám phá thấy được những truyền thống cổ xưa hòa hợp với xu thế phát triển hiện đại.
Sau khi ăn trưa, đoàn làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Singapore.
Đến Singapore, tham quan:*     ·* _Đỉnh Faber_ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố
*     · Tòa nhà quốc hội (Parliament House)*
*     · Công viên sư tử biển (Merlion Park)*
*     ·* _Nhà hát Esplanade_: nằm ở trung tâm vịnh Marina với các hoạt động giải trí như ăn uống, mua sắm và thưởng thức nghệ thuật. Nhà hát trên vịnh này còn được gọi là “Nhà hát sầu riêng” bởi hình dáng đặc biệt trông như vỏ sầu riêng.

_Nhà hát Esplanade_ 
_Khu mua sắm Suntec City với đài phun nước nổi tiếng Fountain of Wealth (được đưa vào sách kỷ lục Guinness năm 1998 với danh hiệu “Đài phun nước lớn nhất thế giới”)__Ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ đêm ở Singapore_
_
_
_NGÀY 5: THAM QUAN SINGAPORE (Ăn ba bữa)_
_Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tham quan:__     · Vườn Bách Thảo (Botanic Garden) nổi tiếng với những loài thực vật và hoa cỏ nhiệt đới quý hiếm_
_     ·Mua sắm tại Trung tâm vàng bạc đá quý Diamond Industry,_
_cửa hàng dầu gió xanh Habour Mart_
_Ăn trưa món nướng BBQ Hàn Quốc._
_Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan đảo Sentosa với:__     · Viện Bảo tàng Hàng hải MEMA: công trình được khánh thành vào ngày 15/10/2011. Ở đây Quý khách sẽ được khám phá lịch sử thương mại hàng hải của Đông Nam Á trong thời gian từ thế kỷ thứ 9 đến 19._
__
_Viện Bảo tàng Hàng hải MEMA__     · Nhà hát 4D Typhoon Theater_
_Ăn tối, thưởng thức chương trình nhạc nước kỳ ảo và hoàng tráng._
_Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Tự do thử vận may tại casino Marina Bay Sands._
_
_
_NGÀY 6: SINGAPORE – TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH (Ăn sáng)_
_Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Tự do mua sắm cho đến giờ xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chuyến đi và hẹn gặp lại._
_
_
_Giá dịch vụ:_
_10,580,000 VNĐ (dịch vụ) + 2,920,000 VNĐ (Thuế hàng không)_
_= 13,500,000 VNĐ/1 khách_
_(Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 15 khách trở lên)__Optional tours_
_1./ Khu vườn sinh thái đặc biệt Gardens by the Bay, được đặt ở trung tâm khu đô thị mới của Singapore bên bờ vịnh Marina, ngay sát hồ chứa nước ngọt Marina. Với diện tích rộng 54 héc-ta, Garden by the Bay gồm các “siêu cây” nhân tạo cao trên 50m, phụ thu: 300.000 VNĐ/ khách_
_2./ Phim trường Universal Studio, phụ thu: 1.260.000 VNĐ/ khách._
_3./ Dạo thuyền trên sông Singapore, phụ thu từ 630.000VNĐ/ khách.
_*Bao gồm:* 
-          Vé máy bay SGN – KUALA LUMPUR// SINGAPORE – SGN.
-          Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)
-          Khách sạn 3 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
·         *Tại Kuala Lumpur: Radius International, Central* hoặc tương đương    
·         *Tại Malacca: Century Mahkota* hoặc tương đương    
·         *Tại Singapore: Royal Hotel hoặc Quality Hotel* hoặc tương đương    
-          Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000 VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.  
-          Ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-          Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
-          Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.

*Không bao gồm:* 
-          Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về Việt Nam)
-          Tham quan ngòai chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….
-          *Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).*
-          *Phụ thu phòng đơn: 6.500.000 VNĐ/1 khách cho 5 đêm khách sạn*
-          Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế địa phương: 63.000 VNĐ/khách/ngày. 

*Ghi chú*:
-          Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-          Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-          Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
Ø  _Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình._ 
Ø  _Trong trường hợp đoàn đã khởi hành, vì bất kỳ lý do gì mà Quý khách tham dự tour tách đoàn hoặc bỏ dịch vụ thì các khoản chi phí dịch vụ sẽ không được hoàn trả._
Ø  _Vì lý do an ninh và bảo hiểm tại nước sở tại, vì vậy nếu Quý khách không đặt dịch vụ trước sẽ không được phép lên xe và hưởng dịch vụ tour._ 

_Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ_

_
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
Công ty du lịch Golden Tours
Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787 - Hotline: 0903.798.436 - 0903.798.437
Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC
Email: info@goldentours.vn - sales@goldentours.vn -Website:www.goldentours.vn
Facebook: facebook.com/goldentours.com.vn

___

----------

